

Meet Microsoft's new anime IE 'it' girl, Inori Aizawa - wymy
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57611350-1/meet-microsofts-new-anime-ie-it-girl-inori-aizawa/

======
jaseemabid
Microsoft comes with the "next epic bad" idea to sell their worst product
Internet Explorer with a manga character personification - Inori Aizawa, a
lady in blue and white dress with Win logo on her ass, who fights against
malware! Phew!

